

Make an animated gif of a developer each time their app throws an error - dynjo
http://blog.oozou.com/lol-errors/

======
iamtew
Nice little hack I guess, but I'm just baffled how many people seem to be
comfortable to keep a camera pointed at them at all time, especially when
things like this are going on:
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/27/gchq-nsa-
webcam...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/27/gchq-nsa-webcam-
images-internet-yahoo)

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Diversity is everywhere.

Some people have very strong sense of self as a separate entity from outside
world, they guard their privacy well.

Other people derive sense of self from community and self expression.

Yet another group of people simply cannot grasp potential tail event
consequences of exposing so much information about themselves.

There are few people do know consequences, but also have a sense of just how
unlikely a tail event would be and they deem it an acceptable risk. Whether
they are right about their risk estimation or not is incidental.

This is a small sample off top of my head based on the people I know.
Moreover, as people live, learn, and interact with other people their opinions
change.

------
MrMattWright
Ok, we're so doing that! I have the perfect picture of a monkey or maybe a
nice cat gif :)

~~~
feld
I think you're missing that the gif is created from the webcam facing the
developer so their reaction to the error can be captured :-)

~~~
MrMattWright
Yep you're right. If you could see my face now, it would be red :)

------
phillmv
I set up
[https://github.com/mroth/lolcommits](https://github.com/mroth/lolcommits)
almost two years ago and set it to upload to tumblr - and it's a fabulous,
fabulous thing to scroll through.

------
ClashTheBunny
Also, add this to the error reporting function of Firefox. Every time it
crashes, they get know what the person looked like. Fix only the bugs of the
highest upvoted pictures.

------
tormeh
This is the best idea. Make a database of these GIFs. I promise I'll spend an
entire day watching them.

------
xlayn
This is dumb. Why not a system in which the developer provide his inputs as
well as the affected user all done by a dll that's carried by all the
appliations on the company that fills the correct TFS (or Git/Svn/Etc) so you
can get some interesting data? So many things to log without user
intervention, plus his data, OS, version, date, apps running, stack trace, you
name it...

and in the name of down voting, the idea of this news and post was done by
hipster from a cafe...

" I have the perfect picture of a monkey or maybe a nice cat gif"

so 9gag does.

~~~
LukeB_UK
You seem to have completely missed the point. This is for when the app throws
an error in development, it's nothing to do with live.

